# Hardest Instrument -- What are your thoughts?



## obwan

Is there any place with an objective ranking of the various instruments from hardest to easiest? If not maybe we can create a subjective one here.

Rank all instruments you have experience with from hardest to easiest.


----------



## Head_case

Yes I think so. 

Pianos are very delicate and tend to break easily. 

Ebony flutes are extremely hard. You can use them like nunchaku to deliver karate chops to unsuspecting second violinists screeching out of tune. 

Oboeists are usually very weedy. I mean, reedy. Brass players are mostly hard men (and women) but soft around the embouchure. 

But the triangle really excels. This is, the modern orchestral transformation of the aboriginal boomerang. You can frame an appogiatura with one and knock a conductor hard with one of its apexes.


----------



## Stargazer

Easiest - Sledgehammer? (Yes, I've seen it used before...just takes some upper body strength lol!)
Hardest - Harp?

My only experience with a harp is watching people play them lol. But I HAVE "played" a sledgehammer a few times, albeit I used them for slightly more destructive purposes! (it was at a volunteer job, we had to knock down some posts)


----------



## Jaws

obwan said:


> Is there any place with an objective ranking of the various instruments from hardest to easiest? If not maybe we can create a subjective one here.
> 
> Rank all instruments you have experience with from hardest to easiest.


My experience easiest for me first to hardest, last.
Oboe
Cor Anglais
Oboe d'Amore
Horn 
Violin
Viola
Trombone
Trumpet
Cymbals
Piano

Now, work out which ones I have done the most practice on. Also one of these is my natural instrument, and then work out which one I find the hardest.


----------



## techniquest

I don't know, but I would imagine that among the hardest of instruments to play would be the contra-bassoon and the sitar.


----------



## Lukecash12

For me, two categories make sense: instruments that take seriously good breathing (circular breathing, too) and tongue tricks, and instruments that take serious manual dexterity.

The hardest in the first category has to be the bagpipes, or something similar. Man does that take air. If you can't pull off circular breathing, expect to just pass out. I've passed out myself during practice.

Now, the hardest in the second category, I would say is the organ. Especially if you're playing music where you are required to play nasty little ornaments with your feet. In many musical situations it was considered obligatory to do so in order to recite the theme correctly as the feet have their go at it. Add some of the toughest examples of counterpoint to that, and virtuoso literature very similar in technical demands to the most difficult of romantic piano music. The only argument I could think of for the piano being more difficult, is that the organ lacks the action of a piano.


----------



## Ravndal

Poly rhythmic instruments are probably hardest


----------



## realdealblues

It's not a classical instrument but my dad plays Pedal Steel guitar which is used in older country songs. 
It's my belief that it is the hardest instrument to play and especially play well. The instrument gets a bad rap because many people that claim to be able to play it, can't play it worth a [email protected]

If you don't know how a Pedal Steel works here is the breakdown:
There 2 necks with 10 strings each.
You use a steel bar in one hand and a thumb pick and finger picks in the other hand.
Your right foot has to control a volume pedal.
Your left foot has to control several foot levers
And at the same time you have to use both your knees to control several knee levers.

So not only are *both of your hands moving*, but *both of your feet are moving* and *both of your knees are moving* at the same time in opposite directions and doing different motions.

Add into that he sings when he is doing it and I find it next to impossible to fathom.


----------



## macgeek2005

I'm not sure.. but I'd imagine it would be one of the woodwinds, as they are constantly getting oral stimulation.


----------



## campy

The hardest instruments are probably the anvils used in _Il Trovatore _and _Das Rheingold._


----------



## BurningDesire

Personally I find it a hard thing to compare. There is difficult music surely for any instrument. Some instruments present difficulty in how hard it is just to produce a quality tone on the instrument, but then others where anybody could easily make a single note sound nice, there's alot of difficulty in proper playing of the instrument. Then there is difficulty in upkeep and maintenance of an instrument.


----------



## arpeggio

*To contra or not to contra*



techniquest said:


> I don't know, but I would imagine that among the hardest of instruments to play would be the contra-bassoon and the sitar.


I play the contrabassoon and for me it is easier than playing the regular bassoon.

The main problems are breath control and holding the instrument. I actually exercise squeezing a ball to maintain my hand strength.

It is alot of fun to play. It is the only instrument that I know of where it is fun to play long sustained whole notes. Playing the opening long sustained pedal C of _Also sprach Zarathustra_ is a blast. Your whole body vibrates.

Intonation is not a serious problem. Note: Did you hear about the contra player who was so badly out of tune he noticed it?

The reeds last forever. You are essentially playing on a pair of popsicle sticks. I have one reed that is twenty-five years old.


----------



## obwan

I know this is subjective.... but c'mon how can anyone think that the trombone is easier than the trumpet?
I've played the trombone and baritone (marching euphonium) and there is no way that the trombone is not the hardest brass instrument with the only possible excception being the tuba for its required breath support. 

Learning valve fingerings is incredibly easy compared to slide positions. 
You constantly have to use you ear to ensure propper intunation and any legato passages or rapid passages moving beyond the span of 1 position is nearly impossible even by the most advanced trombonists. The trombone also requires more breath support than either the french horn or the trumpet. The only thing harder about the marching baritone (a valved instrument) is that it is heavier and more akward to hold. (The trombone rests nicely on your shoulder, however it is heavier than the trumpet so that doesn't really give the trumpet an edge. ) Trumpeters correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't really think of one reason why the trumpet could be harder than the trombone. 
Ok, so maybe they're called for more to play difficult passages, but thats at least partly oweing to that they're easier. 

And cymbals are the second hardest? Ok now I see you are joking. 



Lukecash: good point about the organ. I saw an etude/sonata for organ performed once.... it was truly amazing. he was wiggling in his seat to play/reach each pedal with his feet prestissimo..... wow


what are polyrythmic instruments?


----------



## Ravndal

instruments where you can play 2 or more different rhythms at the same time. Like the piano.


----------



## mensch

Ravndal said:


> instruments where you can play 2 or more different rhythms at the same time. Like the piano.


Yes, I'm always jealous when I see the musical score with just a single staff. 

But I agree with the organ being the hardest instrument, because of the complex footwork sometimes involved. On the other hand, unlike the piano there are no dynamics which might allow one to focus on other aspects of organ performance.


----------



## Lenfer

Pipe organ? :tiphat:


----------



## Jaws

obwan said:


> I know this is subjective.... but c'mon how can anyone think that the trombone is easier than the trumpet?
> I've played the trombone and baritone (marching euphonium) and there is no way that the trombone is not the hardest brass instrument with the only possible excception being the tuba for its required breath support.
> 
> Learning valve fingerings is incredibly easy compared to slide positions.
> You constantly have to use you ear to ensure propper intunation and any legato passages or rapid passages moving beyond the span of 1 position is nearly impossible even by the most advanced trombonists. The trombone also requires more breath support than either the french horn or the trumpet. The only thing harder about the marching baritone (a valved instrument) is that it is heavier and more akward to hold. (The trombone rests nicely on your shoulder, however it is heavier than the trumpet so that doesn't really give the trumpet an edge. ) Trumpeters correct me if I'm wrong, but I can't really think of one reason why the trumpet could be harder than the trombone.
> Ok, so maybe they're called for more to play difficult passages, but thats at least partly oweing to that they're easier.
> 
> And cymbals are the second hardest? Ok now I see you are joking.
> 
> Lukecash: good point about the organ. I saw an etude/sonata for organ performed once.... it was truly amazing. he was wiggling in his seat to play/reach each pedal with his feet prestissimo..... wow
> 
> what are polyrythmic instruments?


Actually I find the cymbals extremely difficult to play. By play I mean that if the composer asks for cymbal crashes that are all exactly the same I can't guarantee that this will happen. However I never practice the cymbals so I would find this difficult. On the other hand if you asked me to play some notes on the oboe I could guarantee that they would all be exactly the same because I do a lot of oboe practice.

The answer really to the question of which instrument is the hardest is that they are all equally difficult to PLAY WELL.


----------



## obwan

Then maybe I should have said what is the hardest instrument to get somewhat good at ([edit] given a standard amount of practice time over a standard length of time, like 2 hours a day for 2 years etc.... or how long will it take to get good at so and so given 2 hours of practice time a day).

Also, about the pipe ogran having no dynamics..... That makes we wonder.... this is sort of unrelated.... but I'd always been curious as to how organs were supplied with the air for the sound.... in the days of pre electricity etc etc etc? Anyone know? I checked before but wikipedia says nothing on this.


----------



## etkearne

I have always looked at Pipe Organ players with much respect and awe. What an instrument!!


----------



## Jaws

obwan said:


> Then maybe I should have said what is the hardest instrument to get somewhat good at ([edit] given a standard amount of practice time over a standard length of time, like 2 hours a day for 2 years etc.... or how long will it take to get good at so and so given 2 hours of practice time a day).
> 
> Also, about the pipe ogran having no dynamics..... That makes we wonder.... this is sort of unrelated.... but I'd always been curious as to how organs were supplied with the air for the sound.... in the days of pre electricity etc etc etc? Anyone know? I checked before but wikipedia says nothing on this.


NONE. 2 years at 2 hours a day is too short a time to get good at anything.


----------



## Ravndal

It's a lot of time if you got talent.


----------



## Praeludium

All instruments are difficult, for different reasons. 
If there existed a non-difficult instrument, there'd immediatly b tons of virtuosos and composers to make sure that the repertoire is hard enough anyway (take the piano... it's probably one of the easiest instrument when you begin (the first days), because you immedialty get an audible result. But you very quickly get to know that keyboardists compensate the fact that they can play one note easily by playing tons of notes at the same time  )


But, as a guitarist, I must say that classical guitar is particularly vicious ^^


----------



## kitaro

The hardest may be the violin, because of the unnatural position, and the piano because of the polyphony.


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> It's a lot of time if you got talent.


Even with talent you won't get very far in 2 years. There just aren't enough hours in the day.


----------



## Jaws

kitaro said:


> The hardest may be the violin, because of the unnatural position, and the piano because of the polyphony.


The violin is one of the ones that you can get quite a long way on before it gets seriously difficult. The horn starts difficult and stays difficult.


----------



## Ravndal

If you practice 2 hours a day for 2 years, you will become pretty good, if you got talent for it


----------



## chalkpie

Bach's Organ Music. Three parts, one brain.

I've been playing string bass for 30 years. That beast is not easy as pie, either.


----------



## silex

hmm.... i think the most difficult instrument (for me) is the organ  but is so awesome


----------



## Jaws

Ravndal said:


> If you practice 2 hours a day for 2 years, you will become pretty good, if you got talent for it


It depends what you mean by pretty good?
You would get to the stage where you could play quite a lot of notes. However you wouldn't get to the point where you could control all aspects of your playing. Learning to play notes is part of the foundation of learning an instrument. Part of the foundation.


----------



## Mickey

the accordian


----------



## celegorma

How about split into 4 lists:
Hardest to learn as a beginner
Hardest to make a good tone
Hardest repertoire 
Hardest because most competitive


----------

